# Licking her feet



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey has just recently started licking her front feet and lower legs when she is laying down. It is not after she has been outside so they are not wet. She just lays there and licks away. There has been no change in diet. It is just getting annoying when we are trying to get to sleep. Why would she be doing this? It's almost like a nervous habit but she is not timid at all.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have no idea why she might be doing that, other than maybe an environmental allergy? Did you change laundry detergent or dryer sheets any time recently? New cleaning products?

Hopefully some other people have some good thoughts,...I know how annoying the licking/biting/itching can be 1st hand.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Both Billy and Gonzo do this a lot. Like they are part cat. I just figure they are grooming themself.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ive heard that for dogs licking releases endorphins, so often they will do it to alleviate some anxiety. Miley will lick us, herself, or our sheets, clothes etc until we stop her. Our vet said its just an OCD thing for her to relieve anxiety. Shes a playful, happy, friendly girl but something has always seemed a bit "off" about her and I do think shes anxious. I wouldnt necessarily rule out that its a nervous habit just because she isnt shy. If Zoey hasnt always been a licker though, I would guess its some kind of physical irritation rather than a psychological thing. Maybe an environmental allergry?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

From my experience all my dogs have done this at one time or other. When it gets annoying to me, I'll say "Stop" and she always does, which tells me that it's not something so irritating that she can't stop. I think it's just a part of grooming.
As far as allergies, it could be even though she's never done it before. You could keep an eye on her and see if she's doing it a lot. If she is, you could give a Benedryl to ease it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody occasionally does this too. I just cover up his legs with my hand and say "quit" and he stops. It interrupts him and then I find something else for him to do.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Justice does that all day every day but she has OCD


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

LOL I quess I don't need to worry wheeeew, Thanks for all your answers. I did just wash all the bedding in the house and used Downy she was doing it before that but not as bad.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw Kay I know when they do things out of the blue it's concerning. Kizzie was doing this a few months back, just kept licking her front and back legs and I was wondering what was up but she has stopped. Never done it before that either!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Pip does this sometimes too. He used to do it all the time, but after diet changes he stopped completely. Now he's back to doing it once in awhile. I say no lick when he does it and he stops right away. Like Kristi mentioned, it could be some small change environmental change like laundry detergent. I hope you can sort it soon.


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

marley does this once and awhile she loves licking her front paws and very rarely but sometimes sticks her whole back paw in her mouth and licks and chews away - there isnt anything wrong with her i just think sometimes she is grooming herself


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Benny has done the licking thing since the day we brought him home at 12 weeks old. He is an anxious pup, nervous sort of. He hides under the bed whenever we get ready to go for walks. But yes, he licks his paws daily.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My dogs all do that. Stella gets compulsive at times.

Joie does it, puts his paws behind his head and drags them across his face and down his nose. It's so cute I don't want to stop him.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender does this once in a while. I think it's more grooming with her. She stops if I speak to her. I cuddle her or rub her tummy if I'm sitting nearby. 

Jeanette


----------

